# What Are You Doing In Your Garage?



## oldognewtrick (Nov 11, 2012)

Today it's clean-up the garage day. I've got Jeep stuff, boat stuff, hunting stuff, Ford truck stuff scattered around everywhere. Time for a garage cleaning.

So, what projects are you doing in your garage?


----------



## Chris (Nov 11, 2012)

I did that same thing a week ago. Got my boat back in for the winter along with the jeep and side x side, she is pretty full now. I need to get a shop somewhere.


----------



## ME87 (Nov 11, 2012)

Changed the oil in my truck and test fit the speedster in the new trailer. It's tight through the doorway, but perfect in the interior, just like I like them.


----------



## Camaron32 (Nov 11, 2012)

Hanging some pegboard and organizing so I can get the cars inside before the real snow hits.


----------



## Chris (Nov 11, 2012)

Working on the Polaris today.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Nov 11, 2012)

Didn't do much cleaning, but made a lot of saw dust. Made some platforms to put some popup tents on to take to the deer lease, split some firewood, drank a couple brews. Spent some time with the son-in-laws and grilled some pork chops. Life don't get much better than this.


----------



## Trophyman (Nov 12, 2012)

My MillerMatic 250 works great but the sheet metal looks terrible. Took it all off and sandblasted it. Going over today to prime and prep for new paint. 

BTW--it seems all I do is clean my shop. It gets dirty all on it's own. Because I just cut and bailed hay, the wind blows all the loose stuff under the door that I leave up a bit for the shop cat, SHEBA, to come and go. Sometimes, not enough time in a day. 

View attachment SHEBA1.jpg


View attachment welder1.jpg


View attachment welder2.jpg


View attachment 3.jpg


----------



## imlouisehale (Nov 14, 2012)

I always clean our garage, and just hang on often. I would like to store a little shed in the corner of our garage for our baby doggie Breece


----------



## oldognewtrick (Nov 15, 2012)

imlouisehale said:


> I always clean our garage, and just hang on often. I would like to store a little shed in the corner of our garage for our baby doggie Breece



Do you have garages in the Phillipines?

IP address "180.191.138.138" is located @ Philippines 
Following is ip 180.191.138.138 location map view:


----------



## Chris (Nov 15, 2012)

Today it is my goal to find the water leak on 7.3 diesel.


----------



## cruzn57 (Nov 15, 2012)

drove to so calif (temecula) yesterday, then to hemet,  then home. all for business, now to clean the truck, and get started installing the pellet stove,
then installing insulation and  sheeting inside the garage.


----------



## Chris (Nov 15, 2012)

Temecula, thats like five minutes from me and no stopping for beer?


----------



## Chris (Nov 15, 2012)

So today I spent a few hours getting the water pump out of one of my diesels, Covered in grease, blood and cuts and it all went back in, in about 15 minutes no fuss. I have a cracked pulley so it is only a matter of time before I am back in there doing it all over again. She sure does drive nice again, been sitting for 6 weeks due to laziness.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Nov 16, 2012)

I've had to replace the water pump on my F-350, not to bad a job. A WHOLE lot easier than the one I put on my wife's Grand Cherokee where you have to take the freaking back bumper off to get to the blessed thing.


----------



## Chris (Nov 16, 2012)

Now that I have done it I can probably do it in a half hour. I do lie how they use an O ring instead of aa paper gasket.


----------



## Chris (Mar 25, 2013)

Lately I have been trying to get rid of stuff. Had a turning point in my life where I want less projects and spend more time with family and traveling.


----------



## StingRayCaretaker (Apr 2, 2015)

Finished up four sets of flowers.  Still have paint to apply which doesn't take too long.  More clean up time than anything.  Today is wood duck house day.  Have to finish and get it posted in the pond with the " vacancy " sign.  They will be arriving soon.


----------



## Chris (Apr 2, 2015)

oldognewtrick said:


> I've had to replace the water pump on my F-350, not to bad a job. A WHOLE lot easier than the one I put on my wife's Grand Cherokee where you have to take the freaking back bumper off to get to the blessed thing.



I did a water pump in my nephews Subaru last weekend and it took about 8 hours. Had to pull everything off the front of the motor including timing covers to get to the bolts. I can probably cut that time in half now that I have done it.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Apr 2, 2015)

Sure wish the idiots that design this stuff had to replace his own water pump one day...


----------



## StingRayCaretaker (Apr 10, 2015)

Found a bird in a roll of barb wire.... what next ?????
Looks small but it is 4' x 4'.  Band aids required. 

View attachment IMG_0969.jpg


----------



## StingRayCaretaker (Apr 14, 2015)

Finished the garden cart.  Was functional, now its colorful.  Takes too long for regular flowers to grow in this cold climate.  These are my interpretation  of resemblance. 

View attachment IMG_0976.jpg


----------



## Chris (Apr 22, 2015)

I worked half of yesterday in my garage cleaning then gave up and fired up the tractor and started clearing more of my property.


----------



## StingRayCaretaker (Apr 24, 2015)

Anyone for snow ?  Hung up some spring flowers but mother nature still has her ways  with current conditions.  Not putting away my winter coat just yet and hoping for the warm breezes .... not the cold spats from Canada. 

View attachment IMG_4256.jpg


----------



## oldognewtrick (Apr 24, 2015)

StingRayCaretaker said:


> Anyone for snow ?  Hung up some spring flowers but mother nature still has her ways  with current conditions.  Not putting away my winter coat just yet and hoping for the warm breezes .... not the cold spats from Canada.



Huh....been spring here for a month now.....


----------



## StingRayCaretaker (Apr 25, 2015)

March & April are usually teasers.  The temps range from 20 to 50, sometimes a few days in the low 60s.  Then we submerge back to the 40s with cold damp winds.  Great cold weather with congestion.  Just have to wait it out.


----------



## StingRayCaretaker (May 7, 2015)

Hammering out some new flowers today.  A lot of therapy involved in this project.  Alone with a hammer ..... hmmmmmmm.  If I was lucky I could make a dollar an hour doing this. 

View attachment IMG_4275.jpg


----------



## Chris (May 7, 2015)

I wish I had time for hobbies.


----------



## havasu (May 7, 2015)

How about twisting the leaves like a fan, add a few roller bearings, place an axle on them and attach a steel stake, and plant them in the yard to spin in different directions. Paint them in various colors, and they will sell like hot cakes.


----------



## Chris (May 7, 2015)

I'd buy one off you for a fair price.


----------



## StingRayCaretaker (May 8, 2015)

Mothers day in the horizon.  Got to get crack'n.  Bouquet on the way.  Now, ... where did I hide the stems ?
After  finishing the flower Winston & I went fishing.  We caught this monster in the ditch.  No fancy boat or expensive lures.  Just string, paper clip, gum drop, and a chunk of reinforcement rod for a pole.  Not my sport though. One can sit there for minutes with no prospects. Too expensive to have it mounted. 

View attachment IMG_4279.jpg


----------



## havasu (May 8, 2015)

I can agree that fishing with a magnet would be interesting.


----------



## StingRayCaretaker (May 8, 2015)

havasu said:


> I can agree that fishing with a magnet would be interesting.



Might have stretched the truth a bit .... after all it is a fish story.


----------



## StingRayCaretaker (May 15, 2015)

The last of the mis matched silver ware. Repurposed and hung out to dry 

View attachment IMG_1060.jpg


----------



## StingRayCaretaker (May 15, 2015)

Couldn't leave the spoons behind ..... 

View attachment IMG_1058.jpg


----------



## StingRayCaretaker (Jun 21, 2015)

I put a rabbit in charge of the garden to keep poachers away.  The carrier makes me nervous though and is partner has shifty eyes. 

View attachment IMG_4340.jpg


----------



## StingRayCaretaker (Aug 10, 2015)

Activities continue in the garage but ...... things seem to be up in the air at the moment. 

View attachment IMG_1413.jpg


----------



## Chris (Aug 10, 2015)

I can't wait til I can build a shop.


----------



## havasu (Aug 10, 2015)

Man o' man, I'd love to have that set up!


----------



## StingRayCaretaker (Aug 16, 2015)

New toy, bought a metal former.  Now I can twist up metal and make several alike.   Fancy metal flowers, here we come.


----------



## havasu (Aug 16, 2015)

Where is the pic of it?


----------



## StingRayCaretaker (Sep 15, 2015)

I removed it from the bench fort some other project but I did find a picture. ( and flowers I made with it ) Nothing fancy, about a hundred dollars from Northern Hydraulics.  It has an interesting display of instructions for making letters & numbers that caught my eye.

Also I got these metal medallions  ( or what ever ). eight small, four large pieces .  I have no idea what they are for but if I think long enough I should be able to incorporate them in something.  They are cast metal and look very old.
Anyone have an idea what they were used for or how ?  Thanks. 

View attachment IMG_4473.jpg


View attachment IMG_1701.jpg


View attachment IMG_1703.jpg


----------



## havasu (Sep 15, 2015)

Ornate wrought iron fence spike?


----------



## oldognewtrick (Sep 15, 2015)

Nice........


----------



## StingRayCaretaker (Sep 17, 2015)

havasu said:


> Ornate wrought iron fence spike?



They are ornamental something.  Only 3/16" thick so they would not work on some wide wrought iron fence.  I was thinking maybe a circle, possibly 11-12" in  3/16" round stock, line the outside with the small pieces.  Maybe a last name letter in the center.  Paint tastefully, make the letter in wider material, maybe 3/4" x 1/8" stock.  I can see the design in my head, just have to go through the motions. Not every plan turns out so I have learned to tack weld before the final approval.  Much easier to start over.


----------



## havasu (Sep 17, 2015)

I just cut off about 30 of those spikes from my RV gate.


----------



## StingRayCaretaker (Sep 18, 2015)

havasu said:


> I just cut off about 30 of those spikes from my RV gate.


What do they look like ?  Inquiring minds have to know.  My metal " fashion passion " seemed to surface without provocation .  
Waiting for the photographic image and size description.


----------



## havasu (Sep 18, 2015)

Here is the only before and after pics I have of the spikes. 

View attachment pic3_resized.jpg


View attachment 20150913_123820_resized.jpg


----------



## StingRayCaretaker (Sep 18, 2015)

Kind of hard to see, but ok.  How many dishes are required ?  Looks like a satellite  receiving center.


----------



## havasu (Sep 19, 2015)

The dish in the foreground is what I installed. I pulled the old dish and tossed it after installing Direct TV.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Sep 19, 2015)

Havasu's house after he finished all his installs.... 

View attachment 30satellite_600.jpg


----------



## StingRayCaretaker (Sep 19, 2015)

I gave up the dishes.  Every month they wanted more money.  Like the supervisor told me, the contract states we have the right so don't sign anything you don't agree with.  Two months later they got their " dear John " letter.  I would never have that service any where near again. Letters arrive with offers monthly.  Called and told them to save their postage.  Did they think the public was that hooked on their programming?  Someone will buy them, change the name, and business as usual.


----------



## havasu (Sep 19, 2015)

There are alot of bootleg hdmi sticks you can plug into your tv and pick up signals from your computer. I will be checking them out soon.


----------



## StingRayCaretaker (Sep 19, 2015)

I have  one dish.  Not much reception connected with it .  Got it from an older gentleman who collected scrap metals.  As this is fiberglass it wasn't in his need bin.  I guess it was one of those all or nothing deals.
I was surprised it is 12' in diameter.  They look smaller on the ground. With some small pieces of tubing welded together it makes a small shelter.
I was speaking to a guy about his TV reception.  He indicated the Dish satellite  he subscribed to is being terminated.  Larger fees and poor / no reception in bad weather situations.  Going to stick with Netflix , Prime , plus what ever else is on the antenna. Not only mailers but they are also making phone calls for subscribers.  Good luck with that. 

View attachment IMG_4508.jpg


----------



## StingRayCaretaker (Sep 25, 2015)

Found a 30" fan blade from a Cat pay loader at a " clearing out the garage " sale for three dollars.  Wasn't sure what but I knew it would end up as something artsy. Scrubbed off the grease / oil, sanded and painted it red on the inside and tri color on the outside.  Made a nose cone to cover the middle bolt pattern.  Took a few minutes but " stretched " some metal to make a pointed design.  Cut down a shaft on the metal lathe to fit a couple brass bushings for bearings and added grease fittings.  Tail and center structure to follow  saving  some fun for another day. And you thought Fridays were boring ! 

View attachment IMG_1714.jpg


----------



## oldognewtrick (Oct 26, 2015)

StingRayCaretaker said:


> Found a 30" fan blade from a Cat pay loader at a " clearing out the garage " sale for three dollars.  Wasn't sure what but I knew it would end up as something artsy. Scrubbed off the grease / oil, sanded and painted it red on the inside and tri color on the outside.  Made a nose cone to cover the middle bolt pattern.  Took a few minutes but " stretched " some metal to make a pointed design.  Cut down a shaft on the metal lathe to fit a couple brass bushings for bearings and added grease fittings.  Tail and center structure to follow  saving  some fun for another day. And you thought Fridays were boring !



Well...what's new?


----------



## StingRayCaretaker (Jun 4, 2016)

ooooooooooooooo


----------



## StingRayCaretaker (Jun 18, 2016)

00000000000


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jun 18, 2016)

I have got to do a garage cleansing. Can't hardly walk through it anymore. Dumped all the stuff out of a condo I'm trying to sell, all the grandkids toys from the basement have made their way their. Guess a trip to the Habitat Restore and Goodwill are in my future.


----------



## Chris (Jun 18, 2016)

My garage has been maintaining a cleaner status than normal, not sure if I finally got rid of enough or just learned to organize? Spending the next few days indoors as it is supposed to be 109 tomorrow and 11 Monday. Not fun when working on stuff.


----------



## StingRayCaretaker (Jun 18, 2016)

oooooooooooooo


----------



## GarageBob (Jun 28, 2016)

I am running fluorescent lights so I have better lighting in my garage.  Garage door installation is what I do everyday for a living so its like I cant escape being in one even on my day off


----------



## Chris (Jun 28, 2016)

I'm fixing my nephews bicycle.


----------



## Rusty (Jun 28, 2016)

Chris said:


> I'm fixing my nephews bicycle.



Hope you are having better luck than you did with your Jeep.


----------



## Chris (Jun 29, 2016)

I did, it now stops. Jeep still doesn't go.


----------



## Chris (Jan 12, 2017)

I got half my garage empty for my move and figured I now had enough room to pull the motor in the Charger so that is what I have been doing. Now I need to clean up my mess.


----------



## mustanggarage (Jan 12, 2017)

I have been collecting jeep parts.  I have a dana 44, I recently put all new brakes and a locker on it.  I have the spring perches, new shackles and ubolts, new diff cover, new shock mounts, arb compressor, and all the goodies to hook up on board air.  new matching front differential.  I am about to order a 95 style fuel tank kit.  this summer I am going to be putting in a long block I had some issues with the jeep a while ago and did a compression and leak down test and the jeep is 80 % on all but one cylinder, so it is time to retire this engine.  I considered building it, but it is cheaper just to buy a long block.  I also have a few other parts to put on it.  I am also in planning mode for the foxbody supercharger install that I want to do this spring.  but mostly just sitting on the coach petting my poor german shepherd.  he has been pretty miserable with this anal fistula thing.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jan 12, 2017)

With the youngest finally out on is own, I ripped the carpet out of his old room. Yesterday I installed laminate flooring. Today finished running it around the door and into the closet, picked up some quarter round and ran that, tomorrow paint the baseboards and trim. I did cut the wood in the garage to keep the dust out of the house...I'm tired, need to take a week off.


----------



## Chris (Jan 12, 2017)

My realtor got a few calls on my rental today that I am selling. Hopefully it sells, I am asking top dollar but it is really nice.


----------



## havasu (Jan 12, 2017)

Is that the house with the phony grass?


----------



## Chris (Jan 12, 2017)

havasu said:


> Is that the house with the phony grass?



Yup. I probably should have put phony grass in the front too.

http://www.zillow.com/homes/for_sal...8111,33.6,-117.277422_rect/14_zm/?view=public


----------



## havasu (Jan 12, 2017)

I'd buy that house in a minute if it just had a fireplace! 

I got dibs on the gecko on the wall.


----------



## Chris (Jan 12, 2017)

havasu said:


> I'd buy that house in a minute if it just had a fireplace!
> 
> I got dibs on the gecko on the wall.



That could be arranged, just give me a day or two.... Fireplace never left.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jan 13, 2017)

havasu said:


> I'd buy that house in a minute if it just had a fireplace!
> 
> I got dibs on the gecko on the wall.



And the upside is you get custody of Rik with the purchase...


----------



## havasu (Jan 13, 2017)

I'd do anything to be able to get Rik's pavers from his yard.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jan 13, 2017)

havasu said:


> I'd do anything to be able to get Rik's pavers from his yard.



He's easily distracted by shinny things, throw some new pennies in his fountain...


----------



## Chris (Jan 13, 2017)

You would have to get them from Betsys yard, Rik is just a house guest.


----------



## Chris (Jan 26, 2017)

This saturday I am pulling my cabinets out of my garage. I was going to sell them with the house but then I realized I paid almost 3k for them and it took me a year to pay them off and they do not bring any more value to the house.


----------

